# To work with ubereats with an orange card ?



## Orhan (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone I am wondering something. I am a refugee in Belgium but I dont have an ID card I have just orange card for refugees but also I have a work permission.

So this is the question : Can I have an UBEREATS account with my orange card.

İt is so important for me if you know something please let me know. Thank you


----------

